# Anyone heard of Ion Coat Naviwax?



## nifreaky (Feb 22, 2006)

I saw a van in my home town with a web site advertised on it www.nubawax.com, of course it caught my eye!!!

Looking at the site they are locally based and seem to be the UK/Ireland supplier of "Ion Coat Naviwax". Has anyone heard of it before? There isn't much comes up in a google search. Lots of Russian stuff though.


----------



## dazzerjp (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah, I know the brand. If Im right, its part of the Fusio range, which is a Soft99 product.

Soft99 are OK. Nothing special. OTC products. The best of their line is Fusio Ion 9 month selaent, IMO


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Spot on with the Soft99.... Had a play with some of the products a few years ago while talking to Soft99 with a view to stocking some stuff. The Autentic Wax was the hyped product and pretty good but not amazing, the other products I tried were average.


----------



## nifreaky (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks for that guys. I think I will steer clear of this one.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

nifreaky said:


> I saw a van in my home town with a web site advertised on it www.nubawax.com, of course it caught my eye!!!
> 
> Looking at the site they are locally based and seem to be the UK/Ireland supplier of "Ion Coat Naviwax". Has anyone heard of it before? There isn't much comes up in a google search. Lots of Russian stuff though.


what a crappy website


----------



## nifreaky (Feb 22, 2006)

bidderman1969 said:


> what a crappy website


lol!!!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

yeah, well, it is!


----------



## nifreaky (Feb 22, 2006)

Don't worry, I wasn't disagreeing with you!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

lol, i know


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hmm, the only places on the net that I've found it is on eBay and in RU... I'd steer clear of it.


----------



## nifreaky (Feb 22, 2006)

I got speaking to the distributor today and he states that the Ion Coat Naviwax is no way related to Soft99. The only similarity is that it has Japanese writing on the pot. They are selling the pots for £24.99 and he has offered to do a sample panel on my car at the weekend. I will keep you all updated.


----------



## Carnutni (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi nifreaky.
It was nice talking to you yesterday and many thanks for this post clarifying that our Ion coat Naviwax wax is most defiantly not soft99..Nor is it from the same company which was also incorrectly suggested to you.
Our Naviwax product is imported from Japan and is brand new to the UK and Ireland. It is only available up to now from ourselves, a few local stockists,and a Porsche specialist in England.
Our company Nubawax is only newly launched and to date we are having great success with Naviwax and are delighted with the response from both,trade and public alike.For the future of our company we have other sample products from Japan on the way to us.Once we have personally tested and approved these items they will be added to our range.It is our policy not to sell anything which we do not think is of a very high standard. 
I look forward to seeing you tomorrow and showing you our product and again thank you for setting the record straight.
Gary


----------



## Carnutni (Sep 17, 2008)

*Sorry*

nifreaky many thanks for the help editing..


----------



## nifreaky (Feb 22, 2006)

I called round at Gary's (the distributor's) house yesterday to get a sample panel done with this Naviwax stuff.

Firstly I must make it clear that I have no connection with Gary or his business even though he only lives about a mile or so away from me.

I have used quite a few LSP's over the years and recently I have been using Dodo Juice purple haze, Collinite, 50/50, Blackfire, Polycharger and DG Aquawax. Prior to that I have used Souveran, Jeffs AJT, Klasse SG, Nxt, amongst a few others that remain at the bottom of my detailing drawer.

Before I went round with my Mazda6 I clayed the whole bonnet and both wings. I then used ***** HD Cleanse and 50/50(first version) on the nearside wing and nearside half of the bonnet. I selected this as I find it a really nice and easy wax to use and looks good too. I wanted to see how Naviwax would compare to it. Unfortunately, I do not have the new 50/50 which may have been a better comparison.

The wax comes in a traditional style pot/tin with a second top lid that holds the applicator sponge. The only english writing on the tin are the words "Ion Coat Naviwax". Everything else is in Japanese (I think?). Gary demo'd the wax on the uncoated bonnet and wing and showed me that the applicator was to remain damp or even wet, it didn't matter. As soon as it was applied it was wiped off straight away. No waiting for drying or hazing etc. I had a go myself and it seemed very easy to apply and just as easy to remove with a dry plush microfibre. Comparing the two sides I thought they looked quite similar, even in touch and feeling/slickness too. I even thought the beading was similar when a light spray of water was applied.

I ended up going away with a pot anyway. I never can resist a new wax!

When I got home I ended up claying the rest of my car and applied a coat of the Naviwax. They car was in need of a claying. It hadn't been done in about a year and really needed it. Following the clay I was considering a PC polish and glaze but, to be honest, I really couldn't be bothered! Again, the Naviwax was really easy to apply and looked just as good as the 50/50 with the HD cleanse. 

Today I had a look at the car again and I was really impressed with the finish. It now seemed to look quite different and added something that I didn't recognise in an ordinary wax. It looked like the finish you get from a sealant. Almost plasticky in finish and reflectiveness but still had depth and flake pop.

I then thought I would do my wifes Mini and had it washed and waxed within 45 minutes. Granted I was in a rush as I was taking my son to the cinema. The car also needs clayed as the back end of the Mini is a dust/tar magnet but like I say I was pushed for time. The Naviwax was therefore applied on top of a few coats of DJ Purple Haze, Collinite and Aquawax. It was moderately warm and sunny this morning so the fact that I didn't have to let the wax dry made it a really easy "on and off" process. In the sun the metallic flake was really popping. I was also able to use it on all the black plastic moulding/trim on the Mini which was a bonus as I have tried different types of dressing, none of which I like or enjoy using.

My neighbour who is also a member here did his solid red Seat Altea FR and he was sold on ease of use and it just adding something that is very hard to describe. He will be looking for a pot of his own tomorrow!

All in all I was very impressed. Next I will be looking at how it beads in rain and the durability compared with the 50/50.


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

*Naviwax*

Saw this today at the PCC show in Ballymena.....Procar on Ormeau Rd Belfast are now stocking this wax...and it is on offer for £25 with a plush micro, or £30 for wax + 2 micros and a drying cloth

Was quite impressed with the product...one of our site members bought it at the show and waxed her whole car in about 10 minutes......it appeared very easy to use though I didnt get a chance to have a good look at the paint afterwards......Ease of use was IMPRESSIVE....will let you know about durability after speaking to her further, and possibly trying some of hers on my car LOL:thumb:


----------



## dazzerjp (Sep 3, 2008)

Carnutni said:


> Hi nifreaky.
> It was nice talking to you yesterday and many thanks for this post clarifying that our Ion coat Naviwax wax is most defiantly not soft99..Nor is it from the same company which was also incorrectly suggested to you.
> Our Naviwax product is imported from Japan and is brand new to the UK and Ireland. It is only available up to now from ourselves, a few local stockists,and a Porsche specialist in England.
> Our company Nubawax is only newly launched and to date we are having great success with Naviwax and are delighted with the response from both,trade and public alike.For the future of our company we have other sample products from Japan on the way to us.Once we have personally tested and approved these items they will be added to our range.It is our policy not to sell anything which we do not think is of a very high standard.
> ...


As I said, it looks VERY much like a Soft99 product. Uncannily similar in fact.

Hence my mistake.

Who is the maker? Willson?


----------



## Carnutni (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello dazzerjp,
No problems regarding soft99 mix up.
We are happy that members are now aware that it is a totally new product.The company that make it (not Wilson) have only ever sold it to ourselves in the UK,so up to now it has never been available.
We have been given distribution rights for the UK and Ireland and are now starting to supply it to the trade and public.It has only been on the market for about four weeks so understandably to date only a limited number of outlets stock it.This number will no doubt increase as we find them and they contact us. 
We received an email this morning from a very happy chap who used Naviwax on his car at the PCC show mentioned and where delighted for him that his car won best exterior prize at the show using it.He is emailing pictures later.
Also very happy that nifreaky and his neighbour liked the product too.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Any samples ? :wave:


----------



## Carnutni (Sep 17, 2008)

*Sadly no*

No sorry im afraid not.It only comes in a 250gm tin.we tried to get smaller sample tins for freebees but were told it can not be done.At £24.99 a tin it would cost us a fortune to hand them out.


----------



## moisty (May 29, 2008)

Carnutni said:


> .At £24.99 a tin it would cost us a fortune to hand them out.


I don't see a problem with that!


----------



## Carnutni (Sep 17, 2008)

*Im sure*

You might not but im sure our bank manager would.:wall:


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

This guy turned up to a meet and let my try the wax..

I tried some ***** Vintage on one side of my bonnet and this wax on the other side, I must say the sheeting qualitys of this £25 wax are *extremely* impressive!

Once my wage comes in with month I'll no doubt be investing in a pot.


----------



## Carnutni (Sep 17, 2008)

*update*

Glad you where impressed with ion coat Naviwax.To keep you up to date our samples have now arrived from Japan,we are testing them(when we get a dry day!) to see if quality,durability etc.is to a standard we expect before we add them to our range.The higher shine carnauba was tested on my car last night and looks the biz.The others will be tested over the next few weeks.
G


----------



## nifreaky (Feb 22, 2006)

I have now put two coats onto my Mazda6 over the last few weeks and have been really impressed by the looks and beading performance.

I was looking forward to doing the side by side bonnet comparison with the 50/50 (series 1). However......the bad news is that it looks like my car is DEAD! I started getting a cyclonic type noise the other morning and it looks like the turbo has gone. Mazda want to charge approx £2k to replace and even then there is no guarantees that this will fix it. I am thinking of just getting rid "as-is" and trading in. 

Whatever happens next I will be starting again with the Naviwax!


----------



## Carnutni (Sep 17, 2008)

Sorry to hear the Mazda has started to expire nifreaky.I had a Citroen Berlingo van HDI and the turbo went.Nearly £2k quote to put right,for a van worth not much more!Makes you wonder how they do their sums.


----------



## Peter R (Aug 13, 2009)

Naviwax on Sapphire black 1 Series...


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

That looks really impressive:thumb: looks like the wallet is going to take a hammering again


----------



## Dmac1969 (Sep 12, 2010)

Peter R said:


>


Lovely beading!:thumb:


----------



## Rondondo (May 6, 2012)

Just used Nubawax naviwax ion coat on my Astra vxr. Phenomenal results. I did the whole car, glass, wheels, the lot. 

Best wax I've used. Honestly.


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

Navi wax dark is poss the easiest there is to use, lasts well over 3 months ! search on here people have nothing but good to say about it... better than alot 3-4 times its price.... crap smell though


----------



## Rondondo (May 6, 2012)

I really am so impressed. I gave the car really big wash and detail, spent the best part of two days. The wax has made my day. Best wax I've tried.


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

i like to do 2 panels then remove 1st one, just seemed to work better that way imo


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

it's nice wax to use. Panel at a time. Wipe on wipe off


----------



## Rondondo (May 6, 2012)

These are a few pics of the naviwax results.


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Ive been using this wax since last year, im currently using there top of the line ultimate wax, and its AWESOME, Best wax i have ever used and i have been cleaning/detailing for over 10 years...


----------

